# gold severums



## champb21 (Jun 27, 2006)

how many severums could go in a 55 gallon? i want to pair off so would i need 4 to pair off then bring back other 2? wht is good dithers with them?


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

You could easily put 5 or 6 small ones in a 55 and have them grow a bit and wait for a pair. I dont think you will need dithers for them because there not really aggressive. You can keep them with most peaceful fish as long as there not small enough to be swallowed.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have kept gold/lemon severums for over 30 years.like gump said..they don't need dither fish.you could raise 4 or 5 in a 55 but it would get a bit crowded.for breeding purposes i usually keep my pairs in a 29 gallon tank.but if i am really pushing for size i would not keep the 5 in anything less than a 75.
i break the rules with mine;but i do a lot of water changes.(30%..2 times a week)due to space restraints i have 10 large lemons and 6 large reds in a 75.
once i move each pair will have it's own 29...i have a couple of really nice looking offspring that i am going to put in a 150 to see how big i can get them..


----------



## batray girl (Jul 27, 2005)

lohachata said:


> i have 10 large lemons and 6 large reds in a 75.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> where did you get your reds? would it be possible to see some pictures of them? i can only get "green/turquoise" and gold.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

They have beautiful reds in my LFS. If I get one im so getting one of them.

Id say you could do a single pair in a 55, but be warned that they grow big and you will need someone to take the extra 2 off your handsid get them when they are about 3-4 inches long as a pair will form quicker.

You could add a small school (6-8) tiger barbs but make sure they are large enough, because a severum will eat them if they are small enough.


----------

